# monster house



## burns (Jan 3, 2010)

18000sq foot house 
this house had 200 8ft 1/4 sheets to do all the round walls
3 man crew 
me (brando)
a 2year (tyler)
a boy (dallon)
the main room vaults come to a point 24 feet up







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

crazy round room 







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
pic of the round rooms ceiling 







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

When you choose the link to use from imageshack, you can choose a regular size image...all I can see are tiny little thumbnails. Looks like a cool project though!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> When you choose the link to use from imageshack, you can choose a regular size image...all I can see are tiny little thumbnails. Looks like a cool project though!


dd left click the pic :whistling2:
Looks cool ,love doing stuff like that burns :yes:


----------



## burns (Jan 3, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> dd left click the pic :whistling2:
> Looks cool ,love doing stuff like that burns :yes:



props on the picture comment 
ya just finished it the vault took 4 day to complete spent 4 day just on round walls and the rest of the place took 9 days 
17 day in total


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

burns said:


> props on the picture comment
> ya just finished it the vault took 4 day to complete spent 4 day just on round walls and the rest of the place took 9 days
> 17 day in total


 Impressive,,, those are the jobs that build memory and pride


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> dd left click the pic :whistling2:
> Looks cool ,love doing stuff like that burns :yes:


I still get tiny thumbnails.


----------

